# Houten June



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Is anyone going to Houten in June? Or has been to the June show and knows what it has in terms of availability / number of people / tables etc?

Can't go to either in Sept so am considering the June show, just wondering if it's worth it because it's in a bit of a hard part of the year - a bit late for 07s which were sold in march, a bit early for 08s which will be at sept


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

What's the date for it? It could be a good post exam treat for myself. I was hoping to go to Hamm in September but that's such a long wait . . .

Also as above, is it really worth it.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's on the 8th, a sunday.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Not worth it IMO mate, like you said it's in the limbo between seasons, like Doncaster will be.

I'd hold out for October


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

hmm, i am considering this one, but i think i too will wait for the houten snake day in october. anyone have a any firm dates for the october one?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

scratch that - i got flying on t of the houten snake day  so may well go to the june houten!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well Houten is the same amount of driving for me as Doncaster and I'm guessing it will be a wee bit better... :whistling2:


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm definetely going (about an hour drive for me) and I think the June show is well worth it as well (at least it was last year) there were loads of reptiles available already hatchlings and adults snakes and lizards, everything. 
the halls are 5500m2 in total and there will be 950 meters of tables. 
It's way better than the april houten show since that is a combination of reptiles, cats, rabbits and loads of other animals and the june show is reptiles/amphibians only.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

well i think i will be going - my only problem is i dont yet drive and i need to get there - anyone interested in sharing the petrol costs?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone???


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Can't help I'm afraid, I'm not entirely sure how it happened but I now appear to be going to Doncaster instead :lol2:


----------

